# Two new "Martin Cigars"



## Halfcaff (Aug 8, 2010)

I made these today.  They are both out of walnut.  Big thanks to Peter for the La Gloria band.  The CAO band was from last night.  I am going to have to make quite a few more because my local cigar shop wants some.  I converted the cigar box to a cigar pen box for presentation of the pens.  

Thanks for looking.  Let me know what you think


----------



## penmanship (Aug 8, 2010)

WOW!  Those are sooooo cool!  I'm jealous ~ I have really got to learn how to make closed end pens like that......(no really!)

Well done,
Tim


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 8, 2010)

Very Cool!!


----------



## Parson (Aug 8, 2010)

What did you use as a satin or dull finish?

I'm making one right now and I've coated the base with medium CA which I'm planning to sand down with 600 wet and maybe a couple of the MM pads wet and see if it provides a good dull finish that's durable.


----------



## Halfcaff (Aug 8, 2010)

Parson said:


> What did you use as a satin or dull finish?
> 
> I used CA as well just as usual but instead of going all the way through the micromesh I stopped after the first two. It gave a nice satin finish but should hold up to everyday use.


----------



## Tanner (Aug 9, 2010)

Those are really cool!  You did a fantastic job!  I have to try to make one of these cigar pens.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Aug 9, 2010)

WOW!  Those are very nice pens.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 9, 2010)

Those are just outstanding.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice Caleb! there that real you could take a puff.


----------



## Steve Busey (Aug 9, 2010)

Which pen kit did you use for the hardware?


----------



## Halfcaff (Aug 9, 2010)

Steve Busey said:


> Which pen kit did you use for the hardware?



They are both churchills. I think they work the best. Thanks for the comments everyone. These are so much fun to make.


----------



## aggromere (Aug 9, 2010)

Very cool pens.  Great job.  I make them all the time and can't do better than that.


----------



## Blue Danube (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Nice!!

Love to see a Fuente Opus X done up like this.  Even better if you can give em the Spanish Cedar aroma!!


----------



## Halfcaff (Aug 9, 2010)

Blue Danube said:


> Very Nice!!
> 
> Love to see a Fuente Opus X done up like this.  Even better if you can give em the Spanish Cedar aroma!!



Yeah I would too but I have a hard time justifying around $20 for one cigar. At least that is what it is at my local cigar shop. 

I had them in my humidor with my real cigars to pick up the smell but I took them out because I was afraid the 70% humidity would mess up the wood or the finish. The box in the picture is made out of Spanish cedar. Even though I covered it in velvet the smell still comes through!


----------

